# Fett beim Lagerwechsel - für Carbon geeignet



## J-F-E (6. November 2017)

Hallo,
ich möchte meine Kugellager des Hinterbaus wechseln. Vor dem Einpressen der Lager sollte man die Lageraufnahmen ja etwas fetten, damit sie sich mit der Zeit nicht festfressen. Hat jemand einen Tipp, welches Fett für Carbonrahmen geeignet ist? Beispielsweise Shimano Anti Seize?


----------



## fone (6. November 2017)

Warum nicht? 

Google findet zum Thema Carbon und Fett:

Mr.Hyde
02.08.2012, 01:15
Es gibt kaum was, das Carbon weniger Interessiert, als Fette oder sonstige Schmierstoffe. Die Faser ist gegen nahezu alles an Medien immun, die Matrix auch gegen zumindest alles, was im normalen Betrieb und bei üblicher Wartung an ein Fahrrad kommen könnte.

Quellen tun Kohlenstofffasern auch nicht, nur die Matrix kann Quellen, die nimmt aber auch nur Wasser auf, weil Fette einfach viel zu große Moleküle haben, um in den Duroplast reinzudiffundieren. Abgesehen davon ist Auch das Quellen durch Feuchteeinwirkung insgesamt eher positiv, habe dazu mal was geschrieben:
*toter Link*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArSt (6. November 2017)

J-F-E schrieb:


> Shimano Anti Seize


Würde ich auch an dieser Stelle empfehlen, z.B. von hier: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/Montagepaste-p3776/universal-50-ml-o100043/
Ganz dünn aufgetragen, macht sich diese Paste auch sehr gut auf der Rückseite von Scheibenbremsbelägen als "Antiquietschpaste". Aber wirklich nur sehr dünn!


----------



## J-F-E (6. November 2017)

ArSt schrieb:


> Würde ich auch an dieser Stelle empfehlen, z.B. von hier: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/Montagepaste-p3776/universal-50-ml-o100043/
> Ganz dünn aufgetragen, macht sich diese Paste auch sehr gut auf der Rückseite von Scheibenbremsbelägen als "Antiquietschpaste". Aber wirklich nur sehr dünn!


Weißt du, ob sie für Carbon geeignet ist?


----------



## Exekuhtot (6. November 2017)

Liest du auch was andere Posten? 

Oben steht: alles was man so Kufen kann ist für Carbon geeignet weil es die Faser einfach nicht interessiert.


----------



## J-F-E (6. November 2017)

Die Kohlefaser an sich nicht, aber das Bindemittel wird in manchen Beiträgen als problematisch erwähnt. Wobei ich in Artikeln gelesen hatte, dass Bindemittel auf Epoxydharzbasis beständig gegen Öl und Fett sein sollen.


----------



## --- (6. November 2017)

Furzegal. Kannst nehmen was du willst.

Man möge doch mal ein Carbonteil zeigen welches durch Fett oder Öl zerstört oder angegriffen wurde.

Bei manchen Carbonrahmen sind die Lagersitze zudem mit Alubuchsen versehen.


----------



## Skwal (6. November 2017)

Immer wieder beschleicht mich das Gefühl, dass hier ausschließlich Nasa Wissenschaftler unterwegs sind, die aber leider null Gespür für die Mechanik haben...
Gut, ist vielleicht bei den echten Wissenschaftlern genauso.


----------



## J-F-E (7. November 2017)

Skwal schrieb:


> Immer wieder beschleicht mich das Gefühl, dass hier ausschließlich Nasa Wissenschaftler unterwegs sind, die aber leider null Gespür für die Mechanik haben...
> Gut, ist vielleicht bei den echten Wissenschaftlern genauso.


Vielen Dank für diesen wertvollen und hilfreichen Beitrag 
Hier geht es aber eigentlich auch eher um die chemischen und nicht die mechanischen Eigenschaften.


----------



## memphis35 (7. November 2017)

J-F-E schrieb:


> Hier geht es aber eigentlich auch eher um die chemischen und nicht die mechanischen Eigenschaften


Auch dass muß von den Nasa-u. Bikewissenschaftlern genauestens berücksichtig werden . Sonst explodieren die Raketen u. auch die Lagersitze .


----------



## JBL4435 (7. November 2017)

http://www.motorex.com/index.cfm?oid=1158&lang=de&webtoolDbTemp=eintragDetail&eintragId=8233
"carbon geprüft"

Zwar nicht Nasa, aber hilfreich. Ist ein bewährtes Fett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lisma (7. November 2017)

Skwal schrieb:


> Immer wieder beschleicht mich das Gefühl, dass hier ausschließlich Nasa Wissenschaftler unterwegs sind, die aber leider null Gespür für die Mechanik haben...
> Gut, ist vielleicht bei den echten Wissenschaftlern genauso.


Häh?!


----------



## J-F-E (7. November 2017)

JBL4435 schrieb:


> http://www.motorex.com/index.cfm?oid=1158&lang=de&webtoolDbTemp=eintragDetail&eintragId=8233
> "carbon geprüft"
> Zwar nicht Nasa, aber hilfreich. Ist ein bewährtes Fett.


Super, vielen Dank. DAS war tatsächlich hilfreich


----------



## fone (7. November 2017)

Mir ist etwas suspekt was er mit dem Fett anstellt...







An der Stelle kann nichts festgammeln, geschmiert werden muss da auch nichts.


----------



## J-F-E (7. November 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Mir ist etwas suspekt was er mit dem Fett anstellt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn man das Rad oft aus- und einbaut, könnte man durch das Fetten der Fläche vielleicht den Abrieb etwas verringern. Ich mache das bei meiner Fox-Steckachse (ohne Schnellspanner) auch, weil sie sich leichter rausziehen lässt. Man sollte natürlich nicht das Gewinde oder die Klemmfläche fetten.^^
Und als Werbefoto finde ich das auch nicht ganz passend.


----------



## fone (7. November 2017)

Wenn da Fett dran ist, zieht das höchstens Dreck an und saut die Finger ein. Abrieb beim Einschieben der Achse braucht man wohl nicht zu befürchten.
Bei Komplettbikes ist das Ding aber tatsächlich öfter gefettet. Warum auch immer. 

WENN dann würde ich das Gewinde fetten.


----------



## J-F-E (7. November 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Wenn da Fett dran ist, zieht das höchstens Dreck an und saut die Finger ein. Abrieb beim Einschieben der Achse braucht man wohl nicht zu befürchten.
> Bei Komplettbikes ist das Ding aber tatsächlich öfter gefettet. Warum auch immer.
> 
> WENN dann würde ich das Gewinde fetten.


Beim Fetten vom Gewinde hat man halt ggf. das Problem, dass man durch weniger Reibung bei gleichem Drehmoment eine höhere Zugkraft in der Achse und höhere Kräfte auf die Gewindegänge erzeugt.
Wobei das hier vermutlich nicht tragisch wäre. Wir wollen ja keine NASA-Wissenschaft daraus machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## memphis35 (7. November 2017)

J-F-E schrieb:


> Wir wollen ja keine NASA-Wissenschaft daraus machen


Obacht , Fett am Gewinde oder nicht wird extrem kontrovers diskutiert . Das kann einen Krieg auslösen


----------



## J-F-E (7. November 2017)

memphis35 schrieb:


> Obacht , Fett am Gewinde oder nicht wird extrem kontrovers diskutiert . Das kann einen Krieg auslösen


Oh, das tut mir leid. Da möchte ich natürlich kein ÖL ins Feuer gießen


----------



## fone (8. November 2017)

memphis35 schrieb:


> Obacht , Fett am Gewinde oder nicht wird extrem kontrovers diskutiert . Das kann einen Krieg auslösen


Wieso gibts dazu noch keine offizielle MTB-News-Debatte?
Helme, Handy, Bier, Flasche-Rucksack, Klick-Flat etc. hatten wir ja auch schon.


----------



## crazy_wiesel (8. November 2017)

Von Parktool gibt es auch Fett das angeblich für Carbon geeignet ist: "Will not harm carbon fiber"

https://www.parktool.com/product/high-performance-grease-hpg-1
https://www.parktool.com/product/polylube-1000-lubricant-tube-ppl-1


----------



## fone (8. November 2017)

Ah, Gott sei Dank. Da ham wir dann doch noch ein Fett gefunden, das man mit Carbon verwenden kann. Puh.


----------



## crazy_wiesel (8. November 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Ah, Gott sei Dank. Da ham wir dann doch noch ein Fett gefunden, das man mit Carbon verwenden kann. Puh.


Ist nur high performance Fett und leider kein racing Fett. Bin auch kein NASA Wissenschaftler, sondern nur bei der DLR tätig. Hoffe das passt trotzdem.

Gruß


----------



## J-F-E (8. November 2017)

crazy_wiesel schrieb:


> Ist nur high performance Fett und leider kein racing Fett. Bin auch kein NASA Wissenschaftler, sondern nur bei der DLR tätig. Hoffe das passt trotzdem.
> 
> Gruß


Danke, das klingt doch sehr gut. 

Ich gehe bei so teuren Sachen gerne auf Nummer sicher... auch wenn man vll jedes andere Fett, Butter oder Margarine nehmen kann, ohne dass etwas passiert. Aber wegen 2,50 Euro Ersparnis gehe ich das Risiko nicht ein.


----------



## fone (9. November 2017)

crazy_wiesel schrieb:


> Ist nur high performance Fett und leider kein racing Fett. Bin auch kein NASA Wissenschaftler, sondern nur bei der DLR tätig. Hoffe das passt trotzdem.
> 
> Gruß



NASA Wissenschaftler fehlen hier im Forum leider noch. DLR ist aber vollkommen ausreichend.  

Hast du beruflich viel mit Carbon (und Fetten) zu tun?


----------



## overkill_KA (5. März 2020)

Aussage von Ghost zum Thema Einpressen von Lagern in Carbonrahmen:

"Beim Fett spielt es keine Rolle, ob für Carbon oder Alu. 
Wir selbst nehmen in unserer Werkstatt TOP 2000 Fett von Autol."


----------



## fone (5. März 2020)

Total crazy die dudes.

Ich hoffe, die nehmen wenigstens Felsquellwasser zum Waschen der Bikes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feedyourhead (10. März 2020)

fone schrieb:


> Total crazy die dudes.
> 
> Ich hoffe, die nehmen wenigstens Felsquellwasser zum Waschen der Bikes.


Also bei meinem Ghost waren die Steuersatzlager schön mit körniger Carbonmontagepaste eingelegt. 
Aber zu deren Verteidigung ist das auch schon fast 5 Jahre her.

Ich kann das hier empfehlen:
https://r2-bike.com/KOGEL-BEARINGS-Aquaproof-Paste-by-Morgan-Blue-200-ml
bzw. dasselbe direkt vom Hersteller für weniger als die Hälfte:
https://www.bike24.de/p123370.html


----------



## fone (10. März 2020)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Also bei meinem Ghost waren die Steuersatzlager schön mit körniger Carbonmontagepaste eingelegt.
> Aber zu deren Verteidigung ist das auch schon fast 5 Jahre her.


Ab Werk?

Also zwischen Carbonmontagepaste und Lagerfett sollte natürlich schon unterschieden werden.


----------



## feedyourhead (10. März 2020)

fone schrieb:


> Ab Werk?
> 
> Also zwischen Carbonmontagepaste und Lagerfett sollte natürlich schon unterschieden werden.


So vom Ghost Händler gekauft. Ich geh davon aus, dass das Ghost verbrochen hat.


----------

